

Summer Internships in the Bay Area (June) - Jarred

	Who is looking for interns in the Bay Area this Summer?
Please post in the following format:<p>Company Name:<p>Company Size (number of people employed):<p>Company URL:<p>Position:<p>Contact Email:<p>Skills Needed:<p>(I posted one of these in April, and it's closer to summer now so I thought I'd make another)
======
solipsist
I think it may be a little too late to be looking for summer internships in
June. I'm based here in the Bay Area and have talked to people who recommend
getting started with internship searches November/December or early
January/February. There are a ton of opportunities here in the valley, though,
so people may be able to snatch some last minute internships if they try hard
enough.

------
kakali
You are too late to be looking for an internship. Most are assigned back in
December through February. You need to know somebody at this point.

